# Betta, African Dwarf frogs, and maybe ghost shrimp



## NativeNuYorker

I have two African Dwarf frogs in a 30 gallon. I've had them since March and they seem to be doing okay, but I think they would not have to struggle getting air as much in my 5 gallon, plus I could see them better. However, my betta has been in the 5 gallon and I'm wondering if he will be aggressive towards my slow, blind, timid frogs. Has anyone had a bad experience? My son also wants to put ghost shrimp in the 5 gallon. What are your thoughts?


----------



## majerah1

Move the betta. The thing is with the frogs being almost blind, getting to food will be near impossible with a betta, because he will simply get to the food first. I am not sure but perhaps ghosts and the frogs can be tank mates. Plus the betta will be very happy to have the room.


----------



## NativeNuYorker

I don't have another tank for the betta. The only alternative is to leave the frogs in the community aquarium.


----------



## DarkestCloud

What else is in the 30 gallon?


----------



## tbub1221

They see better than most people think , its a lot like a birchier after lights out the tables turn.
Mine would regularly eat guppies also they never seemed to struggle to find food during feed time for the fish. If the Betta is female they could potentially eat it but my male Betta would not stand for ghost shrimp in his tank although he likes his snails I think cause there small and slow. 
The shrimp he cornered and literally ran them out of the water. I tried 3 seperate Times in 2 different tanks and always dry crispy ghost shrimp.
If it was me I would probably not.
Maybe the frogs need some tall plants or structure to hang out on. 
All my air breathing creatures tend to settle in for the night on perches or the top of tall plants , my female bettas sleep in a gallon size clump of java moss that I float at the surface , I use suction cups and a piece of plastic plant I creatively put together it supports the moss well , I just clean it up once or twice a week and pile the loos pieces that fell back on top , the betta's share the moss with 3 dojo loach's that enjoy there company.


----------



## Kehy

It depends on the personality of the betta. I've had one that was fine with anything (even a male feeder guppy and an amano shrimp), and another that just wanted to kill anything he could see. Including gravel, plants, his reflection, and his fins


----------



## chipmunk1210

My main thought would be that the frogs really need a much shallower tank. They have a difficult time with getting to the surface and do not do well long term in a deep tank. I also do not recommend putting them with a betta just from personal experience. Feeding is a nightmare. The betta will get all the food unless you plan to remove either the betta or the frogs for feeding each time you go to feed the frogs. I know that this is the way that people get around that issue so if you have no problem with taking the time to separate them at feeding time, then it could work. This all depends on your betta though since he might not agree with something being added to "his" tank.


----------



## NativeNuYorker

I have 5 black neon tetras, 3 mollies, a cherry barb, 2 clown loaches (I'm told they may get too large), 3 guppies, a dwarf gourami, 3 guppies, 4 zebra danios, 2 anacharis,and 2 java fern plants, and my dwarf frogs who will get on top of food and not move until the fish leave them alone. I do weekly 15-20% water changes. The frogs will either have to stay in the community tank or hang out with my betta in the 5 gallon. I can't purchase another aquarium.


----------



## Kehy

Clown loaches get up to nearly a foot long, way too big for your tank. I'd rehome them soon.


----------



## chipmunk1210

You really need more cherry barbs or rehome that single one as they really need groups of around 6 or so. Zebra danios need at least 2 more as well. Clown loaches really need to be rehomed soon cause they get very large and aggressive.

I would try the frogs with the betta in the 5 gallon and see how it works out. If you can't afford to get another aquarium there are other options out there especially in the betta's case. Steralite/rubbermaid containers of the same gallon size are easily available and pretty cheap. All you would need is your filter and heater. I have used this option with a couple different fish types when I had to move someone and didn't have the $$$ for a new tanks.


----------

